# snowboard locks do you use em?



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

i always lock up my board, im not leaving $800 just sitting there, and most people know exactly how expensive a board/ bindings are. 
if the racks are taken/ cant lock up, one of the guys im riding with will take one for the team and stay with the boards while everyone else gets food, comes back outside, then he/she goes in for their food. i'd rather sit out side with a quickly freezing hamburger and have my board safe.

if you dont want to buy a lock... you should attach a house key, along with your address and families regular schedule to your board, so if someone grabs it by mistake thinking it was their board, they can safely return it when no one is home to save the embarrassment


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

If I ever go in to eat I will just put mine and my friends boards in the car where they are safe and insured. I don't even trust locks, and for a good reason.

A couple of seasons ago I was snowboarding with my family, I was on my own and my parents were just watching my bro snowboard. So anyways I saw his snowboard or what I thought was his snowboard locked up and figured I would pull a pretty funny prank on him. So I ended up unscrewing the binding that was locked up and just taking the rest of the baord. I then proceeded to walk to where my parents were thinking they would be freaked that my bro lost his board. When I asked them where he was they told me he was just coming down the hill. Thats when I realized that I had inadvertantly stolen someones board. I rushed back to find a kid almost in tears looking at his bindings just hanging there. After some explaining and me saying sorry a million times I was on my way.

So whats the point of this story? The fact that I was able to take the time to unscrew someones bindings so I could take their board without anyone saying so much as boo goes to show that even locks are not even that safe.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> So whats the point of this story? The fact that I was able to take the time to unscrew someones bindings so I could take their board without anyone saying so much as boo goes to show that even locks are not even that safe.


Well, apart from being a funny story, and contemplating how much of a bastard you must have felt, it amazes me that with a bunch of people around, someone can unscrew a binding that clearly has a lock attached and nobody questions it. That just plain bites.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny.. if you had done that to me i would have made you buy me a beer then all is forgiven
and yea thats pretty messed that no one said anything, either a bunch of pansies for not wanting confrontation, or seriously stupid for not thinking anything was out of the ordinary..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

ha thats funny
car is the best lock


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

car is alright till some one smashes the window and takes everything. makes for one cold ride home though lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

dave_o said:


> car is alright till some one smashes the window and takes everything. makes for one cold ride home though lol


When someone stills your board police cannot do anything
if someone smashes the window you can report it
and car is at least protects you from small kids who just want you board.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

This is why one should invest in something like what the RC python lock systems use. They have a machined aluminum piece that screws into the board on an unattended binding hole so the cable passes through it and covers up the mounting screw. This way they could take the bindings off, and still not get the board. That means if you want to keep the bindings as well, get a long enough cable to pass through all 3 before going around whatever you're locking it down to.

This will result in only one option for the thief, bolt cutter for a good cable 5mm in diameter or larger. Usually if anyone had one of those things using it on a slope, people woould be able to pick it out but again, most people mind their own beeswax but this will at least deter theft on your stuff 95% of the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I just put my stuff next to a nicer looking board and pray they take that one instead.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

desklamp said:


> I just put my stuff next to a nicer looking board and pray they take that one instead.


Good god, just get a thick cable lock and I'd sell everyone a personal machined piece like RC python makes for like a buck a piece just to make sure a fellow board would have more assurance their shit is gonna be there.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had a board stolen. So, yes, I use a lock. If someone wants to unscrew the bindings from a lock, chances are they could get away with it. As long as you look like you are supposed to be doing something, people will rarely question it. Even worse, is when it is obvious you are doing some illegal, and no one gets involved. Thus, your best bet is to make more difficult for someone to steal your board. Hopefully they wont be as brazen to just start unscrewing your bindings. A lock is like $20 bucks. A full set-up is, well, a lot more than that. Not using board-check (best option) or a lock is just dumb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

well the way i see it if some one is gonna steal a board they are more likly to take an unlocked board then the locked one.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a ski lock that slides between a ski rack. I can lock 2 boards in there. Last season some kid tried to steal a board and was caught. Cops came and arrested him.

If someone wants to steal my board I should at least make it a little less easy for them to do it.


----------



## crazykid (Jan 28, 2008)

zeeden said:


> I use a ski lock that slides between a ski rack. I can lock 2 boards in there. Last season some kid tried to steal a board and was caught. Cops came and arrested him.
> 
> If someone wants to steal my board I should at least make it a little less easy for them to do it.



i was just about to aks if anyone used a ski lock here.... they gave me one when i bought my rome board at my local shop cause the guys didnt want me coming back saying it got stolen.

Is it a good system ???? ive only used it once


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

ive previously gone with the put my board beside a better one method, but this year with my new setup im worried I will be the better one people look for...so Ill be walking it to the car when I grab my food


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

always use board check or a lock.
My ex bf got his Ride stolen a few years ago. We left our stuff for 5 minutes to use the bathroom and when we got back, his board was gone. There's nothing the resort, cops, etc can do. He brought two with, so he used his other board the rest of the day, but was pissed because his new board was stolen. After that, he started locking our equipment always. Even if just leaving it for a few minutes. All it takes is 10 seconds for someone to grab your stuff. I like that most places have free board checks now. I always use them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Personally I use  Sno Zone Leash & Lock. No carrying extra stuff. It's an easy leash to use and the pouch means no snow or ice messing up the lock. I just wrap it around my boot up under my pants and go.
And I know that Dakine makes their own leash lock combo if you want something closer to a normal leash.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

If anyone trys touching my board ill jus go psycho on them like that guy in Fallen Saints avatar LOL


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

my setup aint the greatest thing that ever graced the white earth topping but this and the other "crazy board stealing" thread have got me really thinking i need to invest in a lock.....


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> If I ever go in to eat I will just put mine and my friends boards in the car where they are safe and insured. I don't even trust locks, and for a good reason.
> 
> A couple of seasons ago I was snowboarding with my family, I was on my own and my parents were just watching my bro snowboard. So anyways I saw his snowboard or what I thought was his snowboard locked up and figured I would pull a pretty funny prank on him. So I ended up unscrewing the binding that was locked up and just taking the rest of the baord. I then proceeded to walk to where my parents were thinking they would be freaked that my bro lost his board. When I asked them where he was they told me he was just coming down the hill. Thats when I realized that I had inadvertantly stolen someones board. I rushed back to find a kid almost in tears looking at his bindings just hanging there. After some explaining and me saying sorry a million times I was on my way.
> 
> So whats the point of this story? The fact that I was able to take the time to unscrew someones bindings so I could take their board without anyone saying so much as boo goes to show that even locks are not even that safe.




Wow thats hilarious man!

As for the car smash thing,I've had that happen.. with my snowboarding gear inside. Fortunately they only took the car deck and some CD's. I personally think it's because the board was a Burton 


Question: I have doubts about those cable locks, they look like you could just take a pair of wire cutters to em. I don;t really want to try though cuz thats 15 bucks down the drain  Better then nothing though I guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Wow thats hilarious man!
> 
> As for the car smash thing,I've had that happen.. with my snowboarding gear inside. Fortunately they only took the car deck and some CD's. I personally think it's because the board was a Burton
> 
> ...


Yes you can cut through them assuming the cutters are large/strong enough but not many people are going to carry that kind of hardware. Most thefts are impulse. If you're trying to deter a professional/planned theft then you're just S.O.L. because nothing short of a person or a titanium cable and lock are going to stop them and even then....


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

crazykid said:


> i was just about to aks if anyone used a ski lock here.... they gave me one when i bought my rome board at my local shop cause the guys didnt want me coming back saying it got stolen.
> 
> Is it a good system ???? ive only used it once


Honestly I have no complaints. It is fairly easy to use and small. I rather use a key than lock combination, especially when you have gloves on.

I had a burton cable lock that doubled as a saftey harness. The cable was so thin, any type of pliers would be able to cut through it.

I put 2 boards (base to base) on the rack. 


Generally i think thieves would steal unprotected boards rather than protected boards because its not so 'bait'. Resorts that I visit are busy so I don't fear it being stolen when i'm gone.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I ALWAYS use a cable lock. Thefts are rampant at most resorts. Locks are not foolproof, but most thieves grab unlocked gear and disappear into the crowd. I've heard countless stories of unlocked boards getting stolen when their owners went inside for "just a minute". I don't recall hearing of any locked boards being stolen. 

Some resorts in my area have state cops come in to do stings. Three or four cops will dress in winter gear and hang out around the lodge, while keeping an eye on unlocked skiis and boards they leave out for bait. They nab a scary number of crooks that way. Too bad they can't be there every day.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe Whistler and a few local mountains use a bait program (like the bait car)... last I heard, it was working.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

my little dakine lock keeps the honest people honest


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah , even a little protection could save your board


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

if there was a poll to see how many people had a snowboard stolen without a lock and how many had one stolen with one on, i think the results will help you make a decision.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I have pritty small car and the board wont even fit in there
So i got roof racks however it has locks on it. Does anyone know how hard is that to open it? or is it just to hold a board while you're driving so it wont fly away?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've never used a lock, but I've never left my board. I always keep it with me and if I have to go in, I put it by a window. Theft scares me, though, so I think I am going to buy a lock this year. I have a 20% off pro shop merchandise at Meadows I think.

I honestly don't know what I would do if anyone stole my board. I love boarding and I can't afford another board so I'd be SOL for quite a while. Just thinking about it makes me mad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I use this guy to guard my stuff.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

So long as there aren't any stairs...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Or robotic police officers.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

A condom with some mayo in it draped over your bindings should do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

ya and also if you shit on you board will do the trick too. good idea:dunno:


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

honestly, who would steal that board? The mountain I go to has a free place that will hold your board for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've just got a retractable lock. It's a very thin wire with a 3 digit combination lock, but it's compact and lightweight. I figure it's better than nothing, because if you don't carry a backpack that day, a bulky one will stay in the car. I'm certainly not carrying anything heavy in my pockets unless it's beer. We hardly ever stop at the lodge anyways, unless it's on the way in/out. I left a pocket open and lost mine last year, so I got another one for this season.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked up Burton's Tether Lock on the cheap to keep the honest people out.

Small, light-weight, easy to carry, quick to lock/unlock. The tether is long enough to lock up both my board as well as my girlfriend's board. Highly recommended.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate to say it, but the small cable locks are useless.

One cold day, a buddy locked his board up when he went in to get some food. He comes out to see that his board has been stolen. The thief simply pulled hard enough on the cable, cracked the shell of the lock and the cable came loose. Worse thing is that when he contacted Dakine about the incident, Dakine's response was he's SOL - their locks are meant to deter and not prevent.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

DC5R said:


> their locks are meant to deter and not prevent.


That is the biggest load that all the companies will give you. They will market something as impervious to theft, but they won't legally back that up. Not saying they should replace the board, but they should replace the lock and at least give you some incentive to keep buying their stuff.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*NOTHING* short of keeping your board tethered to your dick will prevent theft.

Theft prevention is a fallacy.
Theft deterrence isn't.

A dedicated thief is always going to get your stuff if they want it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

biking lock would do the job 
too bad its heavy


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

desklamp said:


> I just put my stuff next to a nicer looking board and pray they take that one instead.


thats brilliant :thumbsup:
a budget solution


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> I hate to say it, but the small cable locks are useless.
> 
> One cold day, a buddy locked his board up when he went in to get some food. He comes out to see that his board has been stolen. The thief simply pulled hard enough on the cable, cracked the shell of the lock and the cable came loose. Worse thing is that when he contacted Dakine about the incident, Dakine's response was he's SOL - their locks are meant to deter and not prevent.


Better than nothing, right? When I roll with buddies that have ones too, we double up.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Better than nothing, right? When I roll with buddies that have ones too, we double up.


True, it's better than nothing. But the point is the lock was advertised to prevent theft, not to deter it. If Dakine had put that on their package, I'm pretty sure my buddy would have spent his money on something else.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Tell your homey "Welcome to the World of Marketing and Capitalism"


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

After reading people's stories on this thread, went out and bought a $12 lock at REI.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

A lot of resorts, even non-big named ones, offer board check, free. Definitely the way to go and less hassle.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> True, it's better than nothing. But the point is the lock was advertised to prevent theft, not to deter it. If Dakine had put that on their package, I'm pretty sure my buddy would have spent his money on something else.


Same goes for car alarms, the club, the autolock, home security systems, bicycle locks, motorcycle disc brake locks, etc... I would hope the consumer has enough common sense to understand. Doesn't mean companies should make false claims, but this seems pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where I could buy the RC python lock? I saw it on there website but it says nothing about where you can buy it. I live in WI, but if there isn't any retail stores there has to be some websites to buy it from right? Thanks


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

DC5R said:


> I hate to say it, but the small cable locks are useless.
> 
> One cold day, a buddy locked his board up when he went in to get some food. He comes out to see that his board has been stolen. The thief simply pulled hard enough on the cable, cracked the shell of the lock and the cable came loose. Worse thing is that when he contacted Dakine about the incident, Dakine's response was he's SOL - their locks are meant to deter and not prevent.


I get pissed off just thinking about it...

You're absolutley right about those crappy little, lightweight, retractable cable locks. Don't fool yourself, a Leatherman Tool, one second and your board(s) are gone. DONT TRUST THOSE LITTLE CABLE LOCKS IF YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR BOARD! I made that mistake two years ago in Keystone, at the base, near the Gondola. Mine and my buddies new boards gone in about 5 minutes time while we drank a beer. When we went back outside to get our rides, all we found were the parts of that piece of crap lock lying around like pieces of trash in the snow. So went back in the bar and got hammered. Later, we decided to call the cops just so they would know that we got ripped off and to inform them that type of stuff was happening. Well, they wanted to make a report. So the cops came over and while they were there, I guess they decided that maybe this was an inside or insurance job? They pushed us to search the room for the boards? Can you f***ing beleive that! Of course I let them search, I didn't want more hassle or want them coming back in the middle of the night with a warrant and the SWAT team. After that night, I never heard from the cops again. At any rate, If you think those little locks will "deter" board thiefs, you're fooling yourself. These days I leave my board where I can see it or I use a big, thick, cable lock. Oh how I wish I could catch a board thief... I get pissed off just thinkiing about it...


----------

